# Canister Filter



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

I am thinking about getting a canister filter for my aquarium, and I would like to get the Aquarium Pharmaceuticals RENA Filstar filter - however, I only have a 29g tank. Would it still be okay to get the XP3 or should I save my money and get the XP1? Since the XP1 is rated for 40 gallons it should be fine, but I like a clean tank so was considering the XP3 for better quality water.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

I might have read your post wrong, but something doesn't add up. There is no way an XP1 costs more than an XP3. The XP3 is rated for 175 gallons, which seems to be somewhat of an overkill. If you want to make sure your filter isn't working overtime, get the XP2, which is rated for 75 gallons. Though the XP1 should get the job done, the XP2 is probably your best bet for the best water quality without jumping to the XP3 price.


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

Sea-Agg2009 said:


> I might have read your post wrong, but something doesn't add up. There is no way an XP1 costs more than an XP3. The XP3 is rated for 175 gallons, which seems to be somewhat of an overkill. If you want to make sure your filter isn't working overtime, get the XP2, which is rated for 75 gallons. Though the XP1 should get the job done, the XP2 is probably your best bet for the best water quality without jumping to the XP3 price.


I think you read the post wrong "...or should I *save* my money and get the XP1?"  However, the XP2 sounds like a safe bet, thanks!


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ah, it must be too early for me... I stared at your new post for like 5 minutes like....wtf is he saying... I get it now! lol


----------



## RSidetrack (Dec 31, 2007)

Sea-Agg2009 said:


> Ah, it must be too early for me... I stared at your new post for like 5 minutes like....wtf is he saying... I get it now! lol


Lol, yea, I know how it is when early - too bad Big Al's doesn't have the XP 2, I will have to get it some other place. Again, thanks for the info.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

I grabbed (2) Aquaclear 70s for my 29 Goldfish tank. I was originally running a penguin 200 and a mini canister. They weren't doing the job, so I upgraded. 

I have carbon, biocubes and filter pad in one 70 and ammonia detoxifier, biocubes and filter pad in another. It has been running for less than 24 hours and I can see a difference in the water. It is getting clearer.

My original plan was to get the XP2, but the aquaclears were on sale and they had some great reviews online, so I gave them a shot.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a 29 gallon cichlid/mixed tank that I'm running an Emperor 400 on. The water is crystal clear.

I'd recommend the Emperor 400 or possibly a HOT Magnum for your 29. I don't have any experience using Rena products on my own tanks, but I can tell you that they have a good reputation and that they are easy to set up and maintain.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

i have 2 hot magnums on my 55. for the price, i would recommend the Rena instead. They seem to maintain the water clarity better than the HOTs.


----------

